# she is pregnant!!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i posted around 2 weeks ago panicking because my blue satin abyssinian doe accidently got in beside my fawn satin buck(the kids done it)  , well she is now showing a very round tummy. i hope she will be ok as she is only 9 weeks  
any advice would be good guys, thanks


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

oh! Sounds like you're gonna have some babiesss! Love to see pictures: )


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will definatly take pictures. it is exciting!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just keep feeding her up and she'll be fine 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks sarah its reassuring


----------

